# thought you die hard jeep guys would like this



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks cool, and a very nice tribute in my book

http://www.trucktrend.com/news/1607...ncept-wrangler-to-celebrate-75th-anniversary/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sweet! Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

For my 75th, I'm going strip down butt naked and look for a sip of milk...... that's how I came into the world

It is Kool though.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Remind me to not be around you next year


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sawboy;2147083 said:


> Remind me to not be around you next year


My feeling are hurt........


----------

